# North Branch Fishing Club For Sale



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

This seems like a great price for so much property and a 14 room lodge.

wonder if it needs a lot of work

would be a really cool fishing club 

https://www.realtor.com/realestatea...8Lif5ILuTFrmDzxjV8R7bRd5NG9QuRTaS2LVmp14Of1Mg


----------



## concentroutin (Jan 7, 2014)

'I like money..'


----------



## Ricky Bubbles (Apr 1, 2019)

Does anyone have $598,000 I can borrow?


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

OH-YEAH!!! said:


> This seems like a great price for so much property and a 14 room lodge.
> 
> wonder if it needs a lot of work
> 
> ...


Want to go halves? I like that stretch of the stream. Wonder how well it has recovered from the mysterious absence of fish last year?


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

Rasputin said:


> Want to go halves? I like that stretch of the stream. Wonder how well it has recovered from the mysterious absence of fish last year?


I was thinking quartering it between 4 families with how much room there is to keep the property taxes nominal by being split 4 ways

I wouldn’t want to take 1/2 the annual prop tax hit or 1/2 the upkeep.

I’ve never fished the N Branch. It would be nice having a place just in that area.


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

There was a report of musky being seen in the river. That could explain it.


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

OH-YEAH!!! said:


> I was thinking quartering it between 4 families with how much room there is to keep the property taxes nominal by being split 4 ways
> 
> I wouldn’t want to take 1/2 the annual prop tax hit or 1/2 the upkeep.
> 
> I’ve never fished the N Branch. It would be nice having a place just in that area.


Be careful what you wish for. Partners are tough. Having 3 partners would have the potential to be really tough. And you can afford it! 

Better yet, you buy it and invite me to come and stay for free!!! lol. I'll guide you since I have fished that stretch numerous times. (Blind leading the blind!)


----------



## Stand By (Jan 23, 2015)

OH-YEAH!!! said:


> There was a report of musky being seen in the river. That could explain it.


Wonder if a few slipped out of Otsego Lake when they lowered the dam a few years a go. Being the DNR raises them there.


----------



## Duke (Oct 6, 2000)

Hmm, Otsego doesn’t have a dam or a consistent outlet though. It has an ‘overflow pipe’ that drains the lake if it’s level gets too high, but its rarely ever reached.


----------



## Stand By (Jan 23, 2015)

This talks about spring and fall release. I thought I saw an article of a summer release sometime back, but couldn't fi d it. Will look again later.

https://www.petoskeynews.com/gaylor...cle_f554b126-f6b5-51e2-aa10-ae6fd0320d7a.html

This article talks of the flooding for all the lakes in the watershed. Probably contributing to past and future releases from Otsego with the ground water level being up.


----------



## Duke (Oct 6, 2000)

Gotcha, yeah I doubt there's many fish going through that outlet tube & overflow pump system, but who knows?! 

Funny, that article is 5+ years old and was just in the beginning of Michigan's all time record highest precipitation period. Things got a lot wetter from there! Who know what's to come?...


----------

